# HSS928ATD/HSS1332ATD spares



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Before you folks go into spring and summer slumber, may I ask what additional spares I might need going into next winter besides shear pins, new style chute, and because I have a concrete driveway I’d like poly skid shoes. Recommendations?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Belts, spark plug ?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> Before you folks go into spring and summer slumber, may I ask what additional spares I might need going into next winter besides shear pins, new style chute, and because I have a concrete driveway I’d like poly skid shoes. Recommendations?


Dino Oil for your first oil change after 10-12 hours. Shouldn't need anything else right away. A DrainZit HON1012 makes the oil change easier... You can install it in advance by tipping the blower sideways towards the muffler side and install it without losing any oil.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks.....btw, on the chute, Honda Equipment emailed me that the chute is only for “a fix as fail.” Adding “we are only aware of chute clogging in certain area's in the far North East portion of the U.S.” apparently it’s not going to be on new models. Meanwhile, locally the Honda tech at the authorized dealer tells me that all snow blowers clog up here in early winter and spring when we have a high moisture content in the snow. Go figure. He didn’t even know about the chute refit. 🤯


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

If you are going to do your own oil changes – and you don't use or have a DrainZit yet – I would suggest to pick up a couple of extra drain plug washers. I could not rotate/pull off the washer on the last two oil changes I did and I had to snip it off the drain bolt.

My dealer has them for $1, boats.net has them for .77¢ (but then you've got shipping).

This washer is the same for the GX270 and GX390 engines.

90601-ZE1-000 | WASHER, DRAIN PLUG (10.2MM)

https://www.boats.net/product/honda/90601-ZE1-000?ref=bc39183aa76557542a15d98a00ba7d8de5d875ad

https://www.boats.net/catalog/honda/snow-blower/hss1332a-atd-vin-safa-1000001/cylinder


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Breckcapt said:


> Thanks.....btw, on the chute, Honda Equipment emailed me that the chute is only for “a fix as fail.” Adding “we are only aware of chute clogging in certain area's in the far North East portion of the U.S.” apparently it’s not going to be on new models. Meanwhile, locally the Honda tech at the authorized dealer tells me that all snow blowers clog up here in early winter and spring when we have a high moisture content in the snow. Go figure. He didn’t even know about the chute refit. 🤯


"deny deny deny"

sorry to hear this. it's mainly with the 928's. you can counter this with installing a larger carb jet ( there is a huge thread on this ) and maybe an impeller kit. Or if Honda won't give you a new chute then you may have to cut the chute down yourself.


----------



## Breckcapt (Jan 4, 2017)

I actually just received another response from Honda saying that the models produced starting this summer will have the new chutes. Now I’ll just have to make certain I get a newly manufactured model come fall.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Breckcapt said:


> I actually just received another response from Honda saying that the models produced starting this summer will have the new chutes. Now I’ll just have to make certain I get a newly manufactured model come fall.


At the local dealer here, a good number of the new machines have the new chute from the factory already.


----------

